# my cat has just brought in a frog :]



## Jord93 (Oct 7, 2009)

she lay him in the centre of the room spread eagle and left him for me to find. i thought he was dead but wasnt 100% so i put him under a tub to check before i got rid. came back 10 mins later and he's watchiing the golf.

i put him in an old plastic snake viv with some water and fake leaves and somewhere to sit so i can show my mum when she gets back, then of course ill let him go :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

stupid cat


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

In the past month my cat has bought in:

1 bat
2 pigeons
1 toad
4 mice
2 bits of random meat. We assume she stole this from someone's bin!
1 baby blackbird

Luckily everything survived except for the bat, 2 pigeons and baby blackbird. 
Sometimes I hate that she brings them in, but I know it's natural, so I can't get angry at her.


----------



## czesh (Jul 14, 2011)

my cat ones dragged a sea gull home and the sea gull was bigger than the cat by 33%.
id be inclined to keep the frog.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The boyf came home one day to find a huge (dead) rabbit jammed in the cat flap- it was too big for Tiggy to drag through. 

We don't call call him Tiggy bin Laden for nothing...:devil:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

czesh said:


> my cat ones dragged a sea gull home and the sea gull was bigger than the cat by 33%.
> id be inclined to keep the frog.


My neighbours cat did this. She got the gull halfway up the drive before deciding, "Right, close enough" and left it there. She was quite a small cat.


----------



## czesh (Jul 14, 2011)

wene my cat did it he got it as fare as the window were he sat wanting in with this half dead sea gul. he was not a small cat but nor was he big but he used to bring dead and half dead animals back all the time.
but there only rats and scraggy pigeons to get in glasgow


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

my cat catches next doors homing pigeons as a past time.
at least 1 a day at this time of year with all the fledglings 
but they have like 50 adults plus baby's plus the ones that come to visit like stray racing pigeons.
i dont think they even notice that they go missing, that or they dont care,
he only killed some of them most of them i have to kill my self (he does something like hold one wing and lets them flap about so it shreds the wing= no chance of them living)


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> In the past month my cat has bought in:
> 
> 1 bat
> 2 pigeons
> ...


that is very very sad, as bats are endangerd on the whole.
it's natural for cats but cats aren't native here and cause mayhem with natural wild life. it is why bill oddie hates them.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

think there making legislation that forces cats to have a bell apparently it would reduce the problem by a huge amount! cant stand cats really dont get the appeal


----------

